# Arriving in Gatwick Airport w/pet



## missy2442 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello! I am planning on flying into Gatwick from Toronto Pearson and want to know where at the airport I would pick up my Cat? She would be traveling as air cargo but not sure of there is a designated area in the airport that I have to go? 

Experienced insight much appreciated!!!  

Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

missy2442 said:


> Hello! I am planning on flying into Gatwick from Toronto Pearson and want to know where at the airport I would pick up my Cat? She would be traveling as air cargo but not sure of there is a designated area in the airport that I have to go?
> 
> Experienced insight much appreciated!!!


Animal Reception Gatwick.
Your cat should be ready for collection at ARC about one to two hours after landing, but I suggest you phone the centre on arrival and ask them to call you back (carry a cellphone preferably with UK SIM and number) when your cat is ready, as it's more comfortable waiting at the airport than at ARC. Also contact the pet travel company you are using about paperwork you need to carry for release of your cat.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

missy2442 said:


> Hello! I am planning on flying into Gatwick from Toronto Pearson and want to know where at the airport I would pick up my Cat? She would be traveling as air cargo but not sure of there is a designated area in the airport that I have to go?
> 
> Experienced insight much appreciated!!!
> 
> Thanks!


You'll need to go here:

Animal Reception Centre, 
Cargo Forecourt Road, 
Gatwick Airport, 
West Sussex, RH6 0SQ 
(located off the Airport Perimeter Road North and Cargo Road).
c/o Animal Aircare +44 (0) 1293 555580

teuchter


----------

